# What savings do I need to retiree residency?



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

*What savings do I need for retiree residency?*

I understand that the requirement tends to be vague on purpose, but can anyone tell what, typically, one has to have saved to qualify for a Residence Visa for Retirees? Thank you.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

hi zaphod, i have been using this board for 18 months now as we hope to make the move in 3ish years to spain so i am for ever reading it and loving it. if i am learning the correct way, i think it is £6000 euros in an spanish account per adult? or if you can show you have a income of £600 euros per month each. hope i am correct!!! just waiting for an expert to come along to correct me. 
Cheers
Keith.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure it's the same for a non-EU Residency Visa - or is it?


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

could this help?
https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Keithtoon said:


> could this help?
> https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


Don't think so. The OP is from the USA so there are different requirements.
There is this 

-. Documentación oficial que acredite que dispone de medios de vida o va a percibirlos como ingresos periódicos como consecuencia de:
a) de ser beneficiario de una pensión del Estado en moneda convertible por una cuantía anual superior a 10.000 dólares USA (traducida al español).
b) de ser beneficiario de una renta vitalicia, no capitalizable, pagadera por institución pública o privada en moneda convertible por una cuantía anual superior a 10.000 dólares USA (traducida al español).

from
Residencia para Jubilados

The Spanish consulate in Miami


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't think so. The OP is from the USA so there are different requirements.
> There is this
> 
> -. Documentación oficial que acredite que dispone de medios de vida o va a percibirlos como ingresos periódicos como consecuencia de:
> ...


$10,000 seems impossibly reasonable! Thank you!


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

zaphod, not sure where you live but I have to use the Houston Embassy. They told me approx annual income of euro 25k plus an additional 6k per year for my wife. Still not bad but not sure of your situation, personally I think what Houston told me makes more sense as Spain is not expensive but bringing in $32K a year is more realistic to live on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zaphod said:


> $10,000 seems impossibly reasonable! Thank you!





ptjd said:


> zaphod, not sure where you live but I have to use the Houston Embassy. They told me approx annual income of euro 25k plus an additional 6k per year for my wife. Still not bad but not sure of your situation, personally I think what Houston told me makes more sense as Spain is not expensive but bringing in $32K a year is more realistic to live on.


& there's the rub

each Consulate seems to require a different amount - though ptjd's example is nearer to what I've seen quoted previously

the only way for zaphod to know for sure is to contact the Consulate to which he will be applying - it's _their_ requirements he'll need to fulfill


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, it sounds realistic to me as well. Thanks.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

zaphod said:


> $10,000 seems impossibly reasonable! Thank you!


that's exactly what I thought too. and that number seems to change depending on which consulate you visit online. I've commented previously on some threads over the last several years and went looking. hope they help....but honestly, it's terribly confusing!

here's one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...390-retirement-visa-us-citizens-we-got-4.html

here's another: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/121846-u-s-spain.html

and one more that mentions the $10k/year(recurring number that I'm inclined to believe(and surely hope is true!!)): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/96807-us-citizen-retiree-visa-spain.html

also check out post #16 on this sticky thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info-2.html (probably should have looked for this one first as it references some of the others I've linked above....ah.....)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

well I would look at it two ways

1) what are the requirements of residency
2)What are your requirements

We live on under 12K a year € othes need double


----------

